# regsvr32 the module warning



## sward70 (Feb 24, 2016)

msg says in box regsvr32 the module "c:\users\stuartw\appdata\roaming\li...\gumapl.dll failed to load

make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent ,DLL files the specified module could not be found

I have tried to find it but to no joy can you help as it comes up every time I turn on laptop and I'm running windows 10

any help will be very much greatfull
[email protected]


----------



## Techhack (Feb 24, 2016)

sward70 said:


> msg says in box regsvr32 the module "c:\users\stuartw\appdata\roaming\li...\gumapl.dll failed to load
> 
> make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent ,DLL files the specified module could not be found
> 
> ...


Hello sward79 you can find a solution to your problem in the following link
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/249873


----------



## sward70 (Feb 24, 2016)

Techhack said:


> Hello sward79 you can find a solution to your problem in the following link
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/249873


hi
thank you for your quick reply I followed the link you kindly gave but it only shows how to resolve in windows 8 or 8.1, I'm running windows 10, unfortunately I'm no bill gates and was hoping you knew a link that could possibly show for windows 10 ??

kind regards


----------

